# Ford 2100 Power steering issue and three point hitch



## Tango_Papa (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a helping a friend trying to fix his 69 ford 2100 tractor.
1. We notice his power steering reservoir was empty so we filled it up to the correct level. we started his tractor and all of sudden fluid was coming out of the top of his steering column. What could cause this? I just order a shop manual today.
2. The three point hitch is stuck in the up position position. There was little to no UTF in the rear axle. Drain what little was in a replace it with new UTF. What should be our first step to fix this problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Tango Papa,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. I didn't know that Ford made a 2100, till I looked up parts on the New Holland Online Parts Store.

1.  Steering column leak: See attached "Power Steering Gear" parts diagram. You have to replace seal #35 in the bottom of the steering column and o-ring #33 at the base of the column. Do not go any deeper than this. Fairly simple job. 

Tell your friend to not use the steering wheel to pull himself up onto the tractor. This contributes to seal failure.

2. Lift stuck in the UP position:  This could be a stuck unloader valve, although my guess is something rusted/stuck in place. You can try to get it down by removing the plug on the 3x5 accessory plate atop the lift cover (between your legs as you are seated on the tractor). Oil should shoot out (be careful - makes a mess) and the lift arms should drop. See plug/item #14 on the "Hydraulic Lift Cover & Related Parts" parts diagram. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Tango_Papa (Sep 27, 2013)

Big T.

I'll give a quick look at it on Monday after work. Thanks.

Tango


----------



## Tango_Papa (Sep 27, 2013)

*Partial Success*

Big T,


The seal and O-ring were bad as you predicted. As for the uploader valve, I could not access the plate because I forgot that there is a double spool valves sitting on top of the plate. Since I didn't have the right size wrench to remove the assy, I remember in your post that the lift linkage could be frozen in place due to rust. So I gave it a few taps on it and it started to move down and once I got it down all the way I use the lever to raise up. But it still does not want to move down unless you put some weight on the arms. Do you still think the uploader valve is needs to be look at?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Tango,

The steering column seals are pretty much routine. I replaced mine 20+ years ago and they're still holding. Just remember - do not use the steering wheel to pull yourself up onto the tractor.

If it only took "a few taps" to get the hydraulic system working then I would expect it to be OK. Give the tractor a high speed run in an effort to throw some oil on any rusted parts, and then put a load on it (bush hog) put it to work. 

The weight of an implement will probably solve the problem, but if the lift continues to stick in the "up" position, give it a ride over some increasingly rough terrain with the bush hog on back (implement stuck in "up" position/lift handle in "down" position).

If you have an engine-mounted hydraulic pump (left side rear of engine), there should be a square-headed or allen-headed plug on the pump that you can loosen to bleed off any air trapped in the pump (prime pump). Just loosen it to allow fluid/air to flow out.

You have a leak somewhere if the rear end/hydraulic reservoir was low as you stated. PTO shaft seal leaking - common problem?? Or maybe axle seal?? Could also be remotes leaking??

You may eventually have to pull the lift cover to get the lift working satisfactorily. You will need a shop/service manual to do this job. Study the manual thoroughly before the job to know what you are going to do. Lift cover is heavy. Takes two men.


----------

